# What hair grass is this? (and other questions)



## rick4him (Feb 23, 2008)

I hate this stuff..! 

When I bought this I thought I had bought dwarf hair grass, but from what I've been reading dwarf hair grass shouldn't grow this tall.

This stuff grows like weeds in my tank. No matter how fast I trim it, it comes back thicker then before. It collects 'junk' like crazy, and BBA THRIVES in this stuff.

I was thinking of swapping out the background with vivipara (unless this is what I already have) and some crypt retrospiralis. What do you think this combo would look like in my tank? I want something that doesn't collect BBA and hair allege so bad. One thought I had, is if this really is the parvula perhaps I shouldn't let it get this long, and that is why it looks so messy.

By the way - this is an old picture, I trimmed that down to the ground, and it came back bright green, but still gets BBA in it all the time. (And my flow is as good as it can get with my Eheim 2217 and lilly pipe)

Any thoughts, feedback, or suggestions would be very helpful..! 

thanks!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

how tall does it get?


----------



## rick4him (Feb 23, 2008)

Hmmm.. I thought I had posted a picture with this post. I guess it did not go through. I don't have a picture of it right now, but if I don't cut it, it will get very tell. (To the top of my ADA 90P)

It never seems to look really good. It's always super thick.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

rick4him said:


> Hmmm.. I thought I had posted a picture with this post. I guess it did not go through. I don't have a picture of it right now, but if I don't cut it, it will get very tell. (To the top of my ADA 90P)
> 
> It never seems to look really good. It's always super thick.


Sounds like Eleocharis montevidensis (giant hairgrass) if it does not sprout at the tips and instead spreads by runners. Eleocharis vivipara will grow to the top but sprout plantlets at the tip.








Vivipara reaches the top of this tank. acicularis can be seen growing lower in the back with it.


----------



## rick4him (Feb 23, 2008)

kimcadmus said:


> Sounds like Eleocharis montevidensis (giant hairgrass) if it does not sprout at the tips and instead spreads by runners. Eleocharis vivipara will grow to the top but sprout plantlets at the tip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback Kim.

By the way, is there something wrong with the DFW planted site? I tried to set up an account, and the new account page isn't working. Also there is nothing in the for sell/buy/trade section...


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

rick4him said:


> By the way, is there something wrong with the DFW planted site? I tried to set up an account, and the new account page isn't working. Also there is nothing in the for sell/buy/trade section...


All of the events happen under the club forum here at apc
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/
including local chatter and plant give-aways and trades. members of the club GIVE each other plants we do not sell to one another. it is one of the policies. you can became a member by attending a meeting as I could not get it to work online either.


----------

